# Campsite near Brandon Suffolk



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi guys,

Can any of you recommend a camp site near to Brandon, Suffolk please?

Poorly parents need a visit, and my children want to go too, which means I am taking the van rather than staying at their home. I don't want to kill them off just yet 8) 

I had the name of one site (poppyfields) just up the road from them, but it turns out that it doesn't take any touring vans, caravans or tents. 

I can't find anything in the MHF database, but I am in a tizz and not sure if I am searching properly as according to the site directory there are no sites in the whole of Suffolk on it? 

All help very gratefully received

Tina


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, there is Round Plantation at Mildenhall only no shower block or toilets (nice site though) or Covert near Thetford.

Round Plantation used to be £5 a night for CC members but is now about £7 I think. Its not far from a Hungry Horse and corner shop. I can give you directions if you need it.

Hope it helps

You might check with CCWildemere Farm (c/l)

Mr & Mrs D Overton
Wildemere Farm
Holywell Row
Bury St Edmunds
IP28 8NB
England

Telephone - 01638 713214

Email - [email protected]

WebSite - www.5van.co.uk

-


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tina

You want Mick Carter'sPlace Fords Farm just up the road from the Tesco. I think its a caravan and camping club site. His number is 01842812246

stew


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks guys

My brain isn't working properly at the moment, knew someone on here would be able to help

Tina


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The Covert also has NO toilet block!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Righty ho, diden't know that, as not been there....


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Toilets and showers and EHU not really needed, just somewhere to park up over night. Normally we wildcamp in Thetford Forest but as it will only be me and the kids, no Glenn or dogs we thought better play safe and use a site. 
Mum and dad both poorly so can visit for a while until they look tired and then drag kids out to Skywalk :twisted: that should tire them out. 

All booked into Ford Farm thanks Stuart.

Tina


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tina

You will love it, really peaceful site. I organised a bank holiday meet there a couple of years ago

have a look at the pictures here

stew


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

bouncer said:


> Yes, there is Round Plantation at Mildenhall only no shower block or toilets (nice site though) or Covert near Thetford.
> 
> Round Plantation used to be £5 a night for CC members but is now about £7 I think. Its not far from a Hungry Horse and corner shop. I can give you directions if you need it.
> 
> ...


Don't forget also that Round Plantation may be quiet over the weekend but is under the final approach to RAF Mildenhall. USAF Tankers and cargo aircraft in and out at weird times.

Pete


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Pete, they are a 'feature' of the area...you soon get used to them..! :lol: ..I used to live about 500 yds from the plantation....

Some very nice dog walks around there.....


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

bouncer said:


> Pete, they are a 'feature' of the area...you soon get used to them..! :lol: ..I used to live about 500 yds from the plantation....
> 
> Some very nice dog walks around there.....


Does not bother me,,,,,,,,, I work at Lakenheath :roll:

Pete


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

At Lakenheath weekends are usually quiet.......generally they fly a fairly normal 5 day 9-5ish working week. :wink:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys,

I had seen the pictures Stu but didn't know where it was held.
No problem about aircraft noise, in fact the kids used to be able to name all of the aircraft flying overhead when we lived in Norfolk. We have spent many hours at both RAF lakenheath and Mildenhall, as well as RAF Honnington (before it was taken over by the RAF regiment) and Marham, the kids were RAF brats :lol: 

Now all we need is some nice weather and for me to try to be brave enough to bicycle from the site to my parents house on the other side of Brandon :wink: 

Thanks again 

Tina


----------

